# The new home of Fishy!



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Please comment on how the new 10g tank looks... Please tell me if something isn't right or whatever. The tank is 72 degrees now, waiting for the heater to warm it more. Anyway, just tell me how it looks and if the betta will be happy!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Looks great! be really careful when choosing decorations, because anything slightly sharp can rip a bettas tail as they are very sensitive! I am just curious, how come the tank only has about 7 of the 10g full of water?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

just because since we just got it we wanted to experiment with the temp. and everything. When I have the tank longer and the temp. is good, I'll add more to it.


----------



## Twistersmom (Dec 9, 2008)

I think once the tank is full of water, the heater may need adjusted to heat the full tank.
I would just go ahead and fill it up now.
It will make a great home for a betta! Very nice!


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice looking tank!!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

I like it. Just out of curiosity, where did you get your tank?


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

We got it at petco, 
now we put more water in it as well.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

oh, cool! It looks great!


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

it looks great! i love the colors!


----------



## BettaSquirt (Jun 2, 2009)

Cool tank! Very colorful


----------

